
Tictail Apps - PeterRosdahl
https://tictail.com/developers/
======
StavrosK
What is this? I haven't found any explanation, not even the "Getting started"
guide is clear.

~~~
mmelin
Hi! Sorry about that. We're really excited about this launch, and I guess the
Getting Started page is kind of self-absorbed. Techcrunch has a bit more
background here: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/17/tictail-releases-api-and-
in...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/17/tictail-releases-api-and-internal-
tools-for-3rd-party-devs-stores-numbers-take-off/)

I'm happy to answer any questions you might have, too :-)

~~~
tempodox
Self-absorbed is putting it mildly. No-one outside your singleverse
understands what you're even talking about.

Moreover, “A native app is a web app opened and used within the Tictail
dashboard, creating a completely seamless transition between Tictail and your
app.” So, a “native app” is not a native app at all but some made-up
doohickey. As in other marketing mumbo jumbo, existing terms are bent beyond
recognition to mean the exact opposite of what they meant before. Way to bring
your contorted vision to the masses.

~~~
pfraze
Not at all constructive feedback.

~~~
tempodox
Right. I got angry over the loss of time trying to figure out whether this was
something I might be interested in or not. I don't take kindly to people
wasting my time like that.

------
gadr90
This is great! Tictail is raising the bar when it comes to e-commerce,
specially with their user experience. Keep at it guys! Cheers from a fellow
e-commerce developer in Brazil :)

------
antr
Sorry, but I find landing page confusing. It's not clear what the service is,
does, or how can it help me.

------
rabino
The landing page reminded me of this
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHiUitciuJ8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHiUitciuJ8)

------
toadi
don't even understand what value I will get out of it. No examples, no
explanation?

Ok e-commerce... and? what's different with
[http://www.drupalcommerce.org/](http://www.drupalcommerce.org/) or
[http://www.shopify.com/](http://www.shopify.com/) or ...

How does it differentiate?

------
kitwalker12
brilliant idea. I work at an e-commmerce startup and we also took a similar
approach where we have the store hosted as an API and a separate thin
frontend. Does this offer webhooks for 3PL or OMS integrations

------
davman
On an unrelated note, what is the model of that keyboard?

~~~
alexmic
This:
[http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhk...](http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400bn)

